# Business Credit Cards



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just wanted to see if you guys had any credit cards that you would recommend for business.

I keep getting info on this one from GM Buypower by Capital One and I am interested as trucks are always something that we go threw. Just know how those typically work. (You have 5 million points... you get $100 off a truck that is over $50,000)

Right now we run a Chase Ink that gives a good amount of cash back. I don't fly often so don't see those as a real benefit.

We use these cards for misc small material at a hardware store in a pinch, ordering things online, lunches, entertaining clients, that is about it.

Major material is not on this card, no fuel is put on this card. Minimal use on this card, only an average 5K - 10K per month. 

Do you have any cards that you would recommend that you have used?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

We were just advised to make the switch to capital one's 2% cash back business card. We run about 500k per yr of expenses thru a different card but will be switching for obvious reasons.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I Was using a chase southwest card visa 

Now I'm using a Delta business reserve with AmEx, the crappy thing, a lot of merchants don't accept Amex because of the fees, but most of my vendors do.
Both cards are nice because of the miles (I travel around March/ April)

I especially like the delta card because I get access to sky club and sky priority. 
There's a $4,000 limit on it though but I expect that to increase as time goes on.
I also believe additional cards are free
I had an issue with credit, being so young and not having any business loans, it was difficult to get one.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Maclawnco said:


> We were just advised to make the switch to capital one's 2% cash back business card. We run about 500k per yr of expenses thru a different card but will be switching for obvious reasons.


any money back is always money back...

Is that all purchases? The ink is different for different categories of purchases.

Annual fee?

I get 2% net 10 from my material suppliers, it would be nice to see it on everything...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I Was using a chase southwest card visa
> 
> Now I'm using a Delta business reserve with AmEx, the crappy thing, a lot of merchants don't accept Amex because of the fees, but most of my vendors do.
> Both cards are nice because of the miles (I travel around March/ April)
> ...


My wife and I have an Amex card. Always try that first as the cash back is better on it, but you are right. Many places wont take Amex or Discover.

I don't think an airline card will benefit me as I don't fly often.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

2% cash back from escorts... now that would be "winning"


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

back on topic please


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> back on topic please


Now why would you expect something to stay on topic around here?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Now why would you expect something to stay on topic around here?


I always assume that when come back to plowsite tab on my browser and I see 10 or 15 alerts in the drop menu, I plan on only 1, maybe 2 posts to be on topic on a good day.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> I always assume that when come back to plowsite tab on my browser and I see 10 or 15 alerts in the drop menu, I plan on only 1, maybe 2 posts to be on topic on a good day.


Keeping this crowd on topic is harder than herding cats to their own baptism I'm pretty sure.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Keeping this crowd on topic is harder than herding cats to their own baptism I'm pretty sure.












I'm on a mulch smaller scale and use a debit card along with a line of credit at my bank.


----------



## JD GroundWorx (Oct 3, 2017)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I Was using a chase southwest card visa
> 
> Now I'm using a Delta business reserve with AmEx, the crappy thing, a lot of merchants don't accept Amex because of the fees, but most of my vendors do.
> Both cards are nice because of the miles (I travel around March/ April)
> ...


I'm having a very similar issue. My credit score isn't bad at all, I always pay my cards and bills on time, but I don't have enough credit history to do anything major. How are you supposed to build credit if you can't get loans? I guess I'll just Nicole and dime my way until they have a little trust in me


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JD GroundWorx said:


> I'm having a very similar issue. My credit score isn't bad at all, I always pay my cards and bills on time, but I don't have enough credit history to do anything major. How are you supposed to build credit if you can't get loans? I guess I'll just Nicole and dime my way until they have a little trust in me


Who is Nicole?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JD GroundWorx said:


> I'm having a very similar issue. My credit score isn't bad at all, I always pay my cards and bills on time, but I don't have enough credit history to do anything major. How are you supposed to build credit if you can't get loans? I guess I'll just Nicole and dime my way until they have a little trust in me


I bought a brand new truck when I was 19 year old. My dad refused to co-sign as he said I would not get the credit if he did.

I had a 11 or 12% interest rate... have to pay to play I guess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sounds like we have a Capital One with 1% back or we can use it on hotels, airlines, etc. I think. The CFO wasn't super clear. 

Also have a Cabelas card.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Who is Nicole?


GF...wife...CFO??


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sounds like we have a Capital One with 1% back or we can use it on hotels, airlines, etc. I think. The CFO wasn't super clear.
> 
> Also have a Cabelas card.


Go figure she was short with you....Im guessing by the end of the day she is pretty worn out with your Buffoonery


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Go figure she was short with you....Im guessing by the end of the day she is pretty worn out with your Buffoonery


I'm lucky I make it to the next day...and it snot because I live the life of a silverback.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

back to the credit card discussion so we can keep this one open


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Go figure she was short with you....Im guessing by the end of the day she is pretty worn out with your Buffoonery


Keep it on track......


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok...Here's a question for any of you....What kind of interest rates are we talking and do you pay the balance off every month??


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Keep it on track......


Understood....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Ok...Here's a question for any of you....What kind of interest rates are we talking and do you pay the balance off every month??


No interest rate because they are paid oof every month.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No interest rate because they are paid oof every month.


I believe you do...but I'm guessing that a good majority dont...That's why a cash back or frills card if it has a higher interest rate makes no sense...If you don't pay your balance every month...The Card of choice boils down to one thing...Interest rate


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

That is part of the deal I forgot to mention.

I don't care about APR's as they mean nothing to me.

Need the best perk as we never carry a balance.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Agreed. We never carry a balance.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Maclawnco said:


> Agreed. We never carry a balance.


That 2% must add up to a tidy sum....Why don't you come up here and take Mark and me to lunch...We won't tell JDG I promise


----------



## JD GroundWorx (Oct 3, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> Who is Nicole?


I should have known someone was gonna catch that one


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

JD GroundWorx said:


> I should have known someone was gonna catch that one


She is the Boss???...Correct??....Dont worry about admitting it...Three quarters of the guys on here their wifes-girlfriends run their lives


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> She is the Boss???...Correct??....Dont worry about admitting it...Three quarters of the guys on here their wifes-girlfriends run their lives


Sum have their mommy's....... and a guy named Randy...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We have a 1% cash back card from our bank. Paid off every month.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Personally, I would stick with a bank that is local to where you live. Lots of BOA's here.

I have a BOA BIZ card, and it's been flawless over the last 15 years. 9.9% for life. No fees, always correct bank statements, etc. Linked to a separate BOA card that I get 3% back on fuel, plus 1% on everything else.

Would not think of ever using another provider, but then again, I'm silly in that way.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Defcon 5 said:


> That 2% must add up to a tidy sum....Why don't you come up here and take Mark and me to lunch...We won't tell JDG I promise


It does. I just made $1800 in rewards last month. Its been collecting in an account since i started learning to fly. My buddy and i are shopping for a plane, its going to pay my share of the purchase and my monthly usage / fees. Free plane and flying? Cant beat that.

Here's the link for the one we will be using going forward. 
https://www.capitalone.com/small-business/credit-cards/spark-cash/


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Maclawnco said:


> It does. I just made $1800 in rewards last month. Its been collecting in an account since i started learning to fly. My buddy and i are shopping for a plane, its going to pay my share of the purchase and my monthly usage / fees. Free plane and flying? Cant beat that.
> 
> Here's the link for the one we will be using going forward.
> https://www.capitalone.com/small-business/credit-cards/spark-cash/


Thanks for the link

Only thing I don't like is the annual fee part.

I will have to look at numbers and see if loosing 60 bucks will be pocket change in the grand picture.


----------



## lawns4life (Aug 19, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Thanks for the link
> 
> Only thing I don't like is the annual fee part.
> 
> I will have to look at numbers and see if loosing 60 bucks will be pocket change in the grand picture.


If you don't spend enough to warrant the fee, they have the same card with no fee and 1.5% back instead of 2%.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Philbilly2 said:


> Thanks for the link
> 
> Only thing I don't like is the annual fee part.
> 
> I will have to look at numbers and see if loosing 60 bucks will be pocket change in the grand picture.


It doesn't always have to pencil out. Business pays the fee, you get higher rewards personally. I could get preachy and cite examples but its just another situation where the rich can get richer thru legal business ownership "perks"


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

My daughter was reading me an article from the Wall Street Journal today....People are carrying almost as much debt on their credit cards as they were right before the economic melt down...We are heading down the same path as we were...Banks are starting to get fast and loose with their lending again..


----------

